# Miss.Kitty



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

My cat was pregnant and had one baby it died before birth they all did now we find out she has aids and may be able to live after a few tests she had to be put down  her and her kittens that all happened today 
07-15-03 to 08-28-05


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Miss Kitty*

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear friend and her babies. I am sure she is happy and healthy now at the bridge playing with her little angels.

I too have lost my wonderful boy and I try to feel better everyday. The pain is easing slightly although the tears still fall but our memories will always be right there!!!!!

God bless

Karen


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. How very sad to lose babies and their mom on the same day.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge, kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

you know that God knows every sparrow that falls, so you can be sure that He knows about your kitty. I think she and her baby are probably spreading joy in heaven right now. Take joy in that and remembering all the endearing qualities she had.

Perhaps, when it's safe, you can get another kitten. Keeping her inside and neutered or spayed will extend her life by many, many years. Until then, God bless you and give you comfort.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry to hear of such a loss. Take comfort in knowing that they are all together at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------

